# Squirrel Monkey advice and help (not looking to buy!)



## Nerdsbitt (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey everyone 

Just to clarify - I'm NOT here trying to buy monkeys!! (especially not A monkey)

I have been researching monkey care online but I was hoping to find someone who owns/breeds squirrel monkeys so I can talk to them about what it's like having a couple of squirrel monkeys, or maybe even a troop! There's so much to know and I don't know where to start haha. I know I can "research" all this but I'd prefer to talk to people who have experience with monkeys rather than read a web page.

The reason I'm interested is because I'm hoping to eventually get a male and a female and I want to be 110% clued up before I do.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Nerdsbitt said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Just to clarify - I'm NOT here trying to buy monkeys!! (especially not A monkey)
> 
> ...


Better with a trio if your going to breed them.
Not a pair.


----------



## Nerdsbitt (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi thanks for the reply. I wasnt planning on breeding them, I was just going to keep them as "pets". Originally I was going to get just one but after reading up on them I found out that it's cruel to keep just the one. Do you have experience keeping them yourself?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Nerdsbitt said:


> Hi thanks for the reply. I wasnt planning on breeding them, I was just going to keep them as "pets". Originally I was going to get just one but after reading up on them I found out that it's cruel to keep just the one. Do you have experience keeping them yourself?


Kept for a long time.
Various small primates


----------



## Woodstocksnutrition (May 20, 2015)

*Squirrel Monkeys*

Hi All,
Just a quick note, I have a male Squirrel monkey purchased 5 months ago, it is now 10 months old , and we have been looking to get a young female for him to start a breeding program. Over the past 5 months we have made many enquiries, but have not been able to locate a female here in the UK, We want to be able to locate him outside in our aviaries, but at the moment he is inside this is (NOT SUITABLE) for him. If anyone knows of a female available please email me. Regards


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

strange age to be removed from troop. 5 months.
males usually independent 10 months to a year.
females stay for longer.
good luck in your seeking a mate.


----------



## Woodstocksnutrition (May 20, 2015)

*Squirrel Monkeys*

Peter. 
Thank you for your response, you seem to have come to wrong conclusions when you said “strange age to be removed from troop. 5 months”. “males usually independent 10 months to a year”. 
If you had asked Peter we would have told you there was a reason that we obtained this little fella at 5 months old, he was not removed from his troop as you may have thought. Having been a primate keeper in one of our UK Zoos for over 17 years until I retired I do believe I have gained a small amount of knowledge during my 40 years working in Zoos. Here and abroad. Your concerns would be welcomed if you were talking to a novice or someone with little or no knowledge of husbandry keeping of Old and new world primates. Again thank you for your concerns as I can see you are only voicing your opinions and show care for those who have little knowledge.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

perhaps if my grammar was better.
it was without being offensive asking the question.
And nothing to do with newbies or inexperienced people.
could you not source a female through your zoo contacts.
again don't take as read...
worst thing about forums and reading .
but I do have my own views about internet sourcing for primates.
but that's my views...
but I do wish you all the best in your endevours.
and sorry if my first reply was taken the wrong way.


----------



## Woodstocksnutrition (May 20, 2015)

*Squirrel Monkeys*

Thank you Peter for your kind words, No offence was taken, I have thought about Zoos in the past but all UK Zoos and many abroad are governed by rules and never part with any of their animals only with other registered zoos, all zoos are on the Balai Registration list, I would never put my previous employers in such a position for them to reject any request , even though I have been retired for over 11 years now, most if not all those I had a working association with are also now retired. I have not used a forum before but it is useful to seek information. Your reply was not taken the wrong way, or was offensive, a forum is a good platform for debates and to gather information as being a councillor I have had to learnt there is always both sides to consider. Thank you once again for your input.


----------

